# Several Philips TV no signal bug



## valleU (Aug 3, 2021)

Oi everyone, I currently have a couple of customers having issues with a new decoder from Telia and their Philips TVs. For the signal to properly work you need to turn the TV on first, then the decoder. If you switch those up you'll end up having no signal, tho the TV does register that there is an input in relevant HDMI port. One of them even had bigger issues, sometimes not even able to see it when done in the correct order. It is possible to remove the cable and plug it in again, tho that is quite tiresome in the long run. Is there any knowns issues regarding this perticular issue?

Appreciate any answers
Paul


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure TV firmware is up to date.


----------

